# Shortest day today - soon be summer!



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

From tomorrow the days will start to get longer. :idea: 

On a grotty day like today (rain forecast all day)  , I think I,ll be doing a bit of trip planning for next year with the ACSI and Camping cheque books and maps- looking forward to some warmth & sunshine.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Yes,we are kicking downhill now Mike,I have also been doing some planning for next years trips,I think a lot of campers will be doing the same at this time of year.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

, sorry


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

tonyt said:


> , sorry


Zip it Yarpie. :evil:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

P off

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Lateral thinking is needed .........


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Some people have no tact

:roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

The short days are bad enough down here on the south coast, how many hours of daylight are there in Northern Scotland now? it's great up there in mid June but I don't fancy it now.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Sun and warmth is good.
Cold is, well cold but just about ok.
Wet, windy and dark is rubbish so glad that the time is right for looking towards Spring and Summer.

Got to go, planning trips to be done ...................... :wink:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I do humbly apologise for gloating :lol:


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I thought you were told to do one Tony. :evil: :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

tonyt said:


> I do humbly apologise for gloating :lol:


If I was still a moderator I could remove that as trolling!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am sure I just do not know what you have to gloat about. Perhaps you need a new camera. :wink: 

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

He don't know what he is missing in South Africa.  

We have just got back from walking the dogs in the fresh, crisp air. Not to mention the half a gale, the blown down trees we stepped over and the numerous heavy rain showers.

I bet he doesn't get that where he is ........ WIMP. :lol:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

747 said:


> He don't know what he is missing in South Africa.
> 
> We have just got back from walking the dogs in the fresh, crisp air. Not to mention the half a gale, the blown down trees we stepped over and the numerous heavy rain showers.
> 
> I bet he doesn't get that where he is ........ WIMP. :lol:


Now moved north some way into Moz and it's a bit breezy up here too.
Oddly, even though we are from Namibia, we can still get ice cold Windhoeks. :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Oddly, even though we are from Namibia, we can still get ice cold Windhoeks.

Prepare to die Sautie. :twisted:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Sat here tapping away entertaining you all with my witty comments, I have had to lift up the blind on the Hymer as I can't see the puter screen properly with all the sun streaming in, and it's burning my neck the bit thats coming over the blind, 24.8C on the clock here at the Chicken Run. :wink: 

He He ray.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Old proverb quoted on BBC weather this morning; as the days get longer the storms get stronger.

Me? I'm turning up the heating and going back to hibernation.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HOORAY!    

Some of you guys are a bit late planning 2014 trips   

We have booked skiing for January and Canaries for early March - OK not MH, but we have started planning MH trips already.

Who is going where, for how long? indefinite? till the weather breaks?

Come On! Lets be having you!   

Geoff


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

February to Spain & Portugal in the van, two trips to California either side of that (not in the van :roll: ) . After that nothing definite - I'll see how I manage on my own  . 
I fancy heading to Italy and going further south than Tuscany - Rome, Naples and Pompeii! and possibly down to Sicily before it gets too hot.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

bognormike said:


> February to Spain & Portugal in the van, two trips to California either side of that (not in the van :roll: ) . After that nothing definite - I'll see how I manage on my own  .
> I fancy heading to Italy and going further south than Tuscany - Rome, Naples and Pompeii! and possibly down to Sicily before it gets too hot.


Mike

Go for it - I am sure you will soon come across a few like souls in your travels - anyway it is better than staying at home.

Travel well.

Meanwhile Happy Christmas!

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Mulled wine on tap, a whole Christmas pud with a bucket of brandy butter. Thats only up to Easter..............  

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I might plan a trip over Christmas even if I am not doing it. Anything to relieve the tedium of it all! 8O 

Dont know if we will go anywhere next year. 

In fact. Does anyone want a trip planning? Tell me where you want to go and Ill plan it for you!

I might even apply to the CC or one of those companies that does organised tours as a guide and planner! 8O 

Im not doing campsite though!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We have booked the ferry for Nuenen, then we leave the engines there and drive down to Nice, camping along the way, then make our way back up through the mountains and collect engines on the way back to the ferry. 5th to 24th May.

October we have tickets to go to California for nearly three weeks, house sitting for our good friend in Cupertino, so we'll have a choice of vehicles, 1950's or 2000's, choice of guns and ammo to go to the shooting range with, and he has very kindly arranged crumpet-class tickets for us as well, so free drinks both ways and those lovely reclining seats/beds   

Plus we have our usual shows to go to in the meantime.

It's a terrible life!

Peter


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Weather forecasts have been talking of wild wet and windy stuff all week, but here all the bad stuff has been at night. We have enjoyed long walks in glorious (if nippy and breezy) sunny weather nearly every day this week. Love it!

Still planning next years trip to warmer climes though


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> We have booked the ferry for Nuenen, then we leave the engines there and drive down to Nice, camping along the way, then make our way back up through the mountains and collect engines on the way back to the ferry. 5th to 24th May.
> 
> October we have tickets to go to California for nearly three weeks, house sitting for our good friend in Cupertino, so we'll have a choice of vehicles, 1950's or 2000's, choice of guns and ammo to go to the shooting range with, and he has very kindly arranged crumpet-class tickets for us as well, so free drinks both ways and those lovely reclining seats/beds
> 
> ...


My school boy chum fromLos gatos, San Jose is coming over here in Jan. Peter. We hope to see both him and his wife maybe in June as well.

Ray.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Los Gatos is nicer than the 'busy' parts around there, some nice restuarants as well.

Peter


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Well, after reading all those plans involving California, I feel really badly done to as we don't leave for Portugal until next Thursday!


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We're going away on Boxing day to N France for couple of weeks, fishing maybe involved funnily enough. That's why I bought Mrs Adonisito that perfume for Christmas .


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Los Gatos is nicer than the 'busy' parts around there, some nice restuarants as well.
> 
> Peter


You could go eat and bang on my mates door..........
Tell him he invited you when you met in Surbiton.....!!!!

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I need a trip planning Barry

We will take you as a guide

Early jan ok ???

Failing that may

I just fancy following someone

To tired to plan

Sandra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

What's all this planning nonsense, didn't think anyone did that now.
The deepest I get involved in planning is:' Second star to the right and straight on till morning.' ✴


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> What's all this planning nonsense, didn't think anyone did that now.
> The deepest I get involved in planning is:' Second star to the right and straight on till morning.' ✴


I agree with you - once you are 'on the road'

Most of the planning is to find windows between work, MOT in UK and family commitments - Birthdays, Easter etc., and a bit of thought about regional weather and time of year - not too hot/cold. From then on just ad hoc.

Then, it is provision up, cook up (for first 2 nights), load up, start up and AWAY! 

Geoff


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Sort of sympathize with those still on the treadmill, but WTH I've done my bit!.I could never of been a m/homer whilst still a drone.
Next year I have a 'cunning plan' I'm going to depart a fortnight later so as to get all MOT's and insurance out of the way first.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

747 said:


> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> > , sorry
> ...


It's Jaapie


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

747 said:


> Oddly, even though we are from Namibia, we can still get ice cold Windhoeks.
> 
> Prepare to die Sautie. :twisted:


Soutie!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

HermanHymer said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > Oddly, even though we are from Namibia, we can still get ice cold Windhoeks.
> ...


....... and where ever I am I have both feet in the same place - my nuts remain dry,

He's just still miffed about a couple of beermats :lol: :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> Sort of sympathize with those still on the treadmill, but WTH I've done my bit!.I could never of been a m/homer whilst still a drone.
> Next year I have a 'cunning plan' I'm going to depart a fortnight later so as to get all MOT's and insurance out of the way first.


Space - so even you have a 'plan' - of sorts(cunning) :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

